# Vortice RDA Clone (with BF Pin) - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (18/9/15)

*
PLEASE NOTE: Our version comes with a bottom feeder pin option included.*

The Vortice RDA has been design from the ground up with only flavour in mind! With the first of its kind airflow, machined right in to the deck to create a vortice inside the chamber improving flavour drastically, it adds depth, deeper and richer flavour, loose airflow RDA minimise the flavour, drastically reducing what you should be tasting by diluting the vapor. The Vortice has just the right amount giving you an incredible vape experience.

Not only this the Vortice has two caps one is a wide bore chuff type cap the other fits standard 510 drip tips. The Vortice is incredibly machined, with two posts with large holes and fantastic screws which will pin your wires first time every time. The Vortice RDA has a deep juice well, and is designed so the wick sits low meaning it wont leak like many other RDA.

Grab yourself the ultimate flavour machine here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...oducts/vortice-rda-clone-with-bottom-feed-pin


Product Features:

22mm Diameter
Copper Contact
6mm Deep Juice Well
11mm Broadcap
Dual Adjustable Top Airflow
PEEK Insulator
Removable POM wide bore drip tip
Two posts design for single/dual coil build

1*Vortice Style RDA 
1*510 Drip Tip Adaptor
1*Pack of accessories

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## wazarmoto (28/9/15)

Anyone bought/used this? Would love to hear opinions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

